# Need songs with "Beautiful" in them



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 8, 2010)

We're putting together a playlist of songs that have Beautiful in the lyrics (not just once or twice, but as a re-occurring lyric) to play at the counter next week during gift.

So far we have:

Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds to Mars
Beautiful - Akon
She Don't Know She's Beautiful - Alan Jackson
What a Beautiful Day - Chris Cagle
Beautiful - Christina Aquilera
Beautiful Mess - Diamond Rio
Beautiful - Faith Hill
You're Beautiful - James Blunt
A Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz
Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston
Beautiful Diaster - 311
Beautiful Liar - Beyonce and Shakira
Good Morning Beautiful - Keith Urban


I know there's also Beautiful Day by U2 but I may be one of the few people that dislikes U2 so I don't feel like listening to them all day at work LOL.  So if anyone else knows any other songs I can to the list, I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## socalledemo (Jun 8, 2010)

I really like this song Beautiful World by Utada Hikaru. It's Japanese so I'm not sure if you want it but I do love the song. Oh, and the word 'beautiful' is spoken in English. Not much help since I don't listen to much English music. ^_^


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 9, 2010)

Eminem - Beautiful
Jesse McCartney - Beautiful Soul
Taylor Swift - Beautiful Eyes
Jonny Diaz - A More Beautiful You
Bon Jovi - When We Were Beautiful

Does it have to be in the title? If not:
Minnie Riperton - Loving You =D


(will edit as i find more)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 9, 2010)

Me'Shell Ndegecello - Beautiful.
India Aire - Beautiful surprise.
India Arie Beautiful Flower.
Beautiful you are  IMx.


* the song by Me'Shell beautiful is sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys... I'll listen to these and probably add a bunch


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 10, 2010)

John Lennon - Beautiful Boy


----------



## nursie (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful People-Marilyn Manson


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

You Are So Beautiful ..... Joe Cocker

Beautiful Girls..... Van Halen

Beautiful Loser.... Bob Seger

America the Beautiful

Don't You Know You're Beautiful.... Kellie Pickler

Beautiful....  India.Arie

Beautiful Days.... Kyla

Love is a Beautiful Thing.... Al Green

A Love So Beautiful.... Roy Orbison


----------



## kittykit (Jun 11, 2010)

So Beautiful - Peter Murray 
Beautiful - Alex Llyod 
Beautiful - Disco Montego


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2010)

beautiful disaster by kelly clarkson.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_We're putting together a playlist of songs that have Beautiful in the lyrics (not just once or twice, but as a re-occurring lyric) to play at the counter next week during gift._

 
I realise you've probably already hand your gift day but just in case you do it again, or someone else needs more beautiful songs... I came across more....

Beautiful World - by Take That
Flawless (Go To The City) - by George Michael (re-occurring lyric)
Beautiful Stranger - by Madonna
Beautiful In My Eyes - by Joshua Kadison
So Beautiful - by Pete Murray
So Beautiful - by Simply Read
Something Beautiful -by Robbie Williams
A Love So Beautiful - by Michael Bolton
Beautiful Dirty Rich - by Lady Gaga
Crazy Beautiful - by Hanson
Beautiful World - by Devo
What Makes You Different (Makes You Beautiful) - by Backstreet Boys


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful- Snoop Dogg
Beautiful Dirty Rich- Lady Gaga
Beautiful- Christina Aguilera
Big Girl (You Are Beautiful) - Mika


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful Monster - Neyo


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 21, 2010)

dont you know youre beautiful-kellie pickler
stay beautiful- taylor swift
beautiful stranger-madonna
beautiful-goldfrapp


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful Love - The Afters
The Most Beautiful Girl (In the Room) - Flight of the Concords
Beautiful Disaster - Jon McLaughlin
My Beautiful Rescue - This Providence
Hello Beautiful - Jonas Brothers (hahaha)


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful Mistake - Better Than Ezra
That's Beautiful to Me - Jaron and the Long Road Home
Something Beautiful - NEEDTOBREATHE
My Beautiful Life - Ferras


----------



## singer82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful by Smashing Pumpkins. Dont worry its a mellow song. It always makes me feel better


----------

